# Race Forum



## barbiesocialite (Jul 7, 2016)

Can we get a race forum please?

Off topic has been flooded with negative, angry depressing stories abour racism instead of casual friendly off topic conversations. 

Its too much. 

It ruining the vibe of the ot subforum.


Or maybe move the race threads to the political forum?


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 7, 2016)

Nope...they should be left right where they are...


----------



## Dellas (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes, I agree. But don't know what off topic forum is for. I use it for anything else posting.


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jul 7, 2016)

Adel10 said:


> Yes, I agree. But don't know what off topic forum is for. I use it for anything else posting.




Yes Hopefully there have been a lot of complaints and mods will consider changing one of the other forums that arent used


----------



## Dellas (Jul 7, 2016)

barbiesocialite said:


> Yes Hopefully there have been a lot of complaints and mods will consider changing one of the other forums that arent used


The only problem with moving it is that off topic has the most visibility. Some stuff that I place in political is ignored but off topic is at least read.

Fox News sexual harassment is an example. For the sake of info sharing maybe we should be it where it is.

Can we have subheadings like off topic Race and Off topic venting.  And...off topic gossip....

I understand your frustration 
In fact I am logging off social media all together. I need a mental health break


----------



## londontresses (Jul 7, 2016)

Kiowa said:


> Nope...they should be left right where they are...


I agree.

ETA-  Also I think it'll be difficult to pick apart what a race thread is. Most things we discuss are related to race in some way.


----------



## barbiesocialite (Jul 7, 2016)

Adel10 said:


> The only problem with moving it is that off topic has the most visibility. Some stuff that I place in political is ignored but off topic is at least read.
> 
> Fox News sexual harassment is an example. For the sake of info sharing maybe we should be it where it is.
> 
> ...




Yes. Unfortunamtely I  think the threads are indicative of the type of audience this board has left. Its kinda sad what lhcf has become. I understand why ive received so many farewell pms the last 2 years or so.


----------

